# Hvalbiff med løkkompott



## kabeljau (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab ein altes rezept von meiner tante aus Sandefjord. man kann das mit fleisch zubereitn oder auch mit Lumb. wenn man Lumb nimmt nur nich so lange braten. schmekt absolut legger. wenn wir bei ihr zu besuch sind macht sie das extra für mich.

ich hab das übersetzt, schreib aber unten den origenaltext drunter.
ach ja: 
*Hvalfangsten** hat in Sandefjord eine sehr lange Tradition.* (nicht meggern)

*Zutaten:

Ca. 800g hvalkjøtt bester Qualität (Beefsteak geht auch) oder Lumb
1 Teelöffel Salz
½ Teelöffel Pfeffer 
4 Zwiebeln
1 dl. Weinessig evtl. auch Balsamico
2 dl. Bratensaft
2 Esslöffel ungesalzene Butter
abschmecken mit Salz und gemahlenen Pfeffer


Zubereitung:

Die Zwiebeln schälen und in Ringe schneiden. Die Ringe mit Butter in der Pfanne von allen Seiten bräunen. Dann das ganze mit Essig und Kraftbrühe aufkochen. Sind die Zwiebeln ausgekocht, die dann in eine feuerfeste Form geben und in den Backofen stellen. 

Das fleisch in Scheiben schneiden und kurz von allen Seiten in Butter anbraten. Danach ca. 6 Minuten ruhen lassen. Dann das Fleisch noch mal braten.

Nimm jetzt die Zwiebeln mit der Kraftbrühe aus der Form und gib das in einen Topf. Jetzt vorsichtig geschmolzene Butter unterrühren. Mit Salz und Pfeffer abschmecken. Die Zwiebeln rausnehmen, das Fleisch auf vorgewärmte Teller legen und die Zwiebeln darüber legen.

---------------------------------------------
Original:

Hvalbiff med løkkompott

Hvalfangsten har lange og rike tradisjoner i Sandefjord. 

Ingredienser:

ca. 800 g hvalkjøtt av beste kvalitet
1 ts salt 
½ ts pepper 

kompott: 
4 stk. løk 
1 dl vineddik - evt. balsamico
2 dl brun kraft fra formen 
2 ss usaltet meierismør 
smak til med salt og nykvernet pepper 

Fremgangsmåte:

Skrell løk og skjær i ringer/strimler. Brun løken lett i litt smør i panne. Kok ut av pannen med eddik/kraft. Ha løken og utkoket i en ildfast form og sett det i stekeovnen.

Skjær kjøttet i biffer og brun dem i raskt i smør på alle sider. Når det står igjen ca. 6 minutter av ovnstiden, legges biffene inn og får steke med den siste tiden.

Ha løk/kraft fra formen i en kjele. Pisk smøret forsiktig inn. Smak til med salt og pepper.
Ta løken opp. Fordel biffene på varme tallerkener. Og fordel løkkompotten på toppen.


Ich hab das extra vorher im Word geschieben, damit nicht soviel Fehler da drin sind.



Guten Apetit.*


----------



## Nauke (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

Hallo Kabeljau,

liest sich gut.

Saach mal, haste auch eines für ne schöne, klare Fischsuppe???

Gruß Nauke


----------



## kabeljau (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

bestimt. mus ich nur mal bei meinen ellis im regal suchn

du suchst sonne norwegische fiskeskjell also fischsuppe. kan aber was dauern. wir sind am wochenende bei verwandschaft. da kom ich nich ins netz. wird wohl sonntag oder montag erst was.


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

Moin Michael, 
das ist ja mal genial, habe zufällig noch Lumbfilets im Gefrierfach und weis nicht so recht wie ich den machen soll, Danke 

Gibt es evtl. noch andere klassische Lumbrezepte ? 
Danke schonmal


----------



## kabeljau (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

geil, heute keine schule!

franz für lumb gibs noch ganz was einfaches. 

schneid den fisch in würfel. so groß wie goulaschstücke. dann bereitest du damit ein fischgoulasch. nur das schmoren im topf musste dir sparn. sonst genauso wie als wenn du goulasch machst. auch mit pilzen und so.
wenn du das gegessen hast willste garantiert mehr! |supergri 

geht nur mit ganz festen fischfleisch. und das is das vom lumb besonders.


----------



## Karstein (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

Klasse Rezepttipps, kabeljau - alle Achtung!   #6 

Vielleicht sollte ich das Brosme-Gulasch doch mal testen, denn Lumb hat mir bislang nicht allzu sehr geschmeckt.  #t 

Unsere norwegischen Freunde wollen uns ja nun auch unbedingt mal Hval nach traditionellem Rezept zubereiten - aber da haben wir dann doch freundlich abgelehnt, weil es gegen unsere persönlichen Prinzipien ist.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin

Karsten


----------



## chippog (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

das mit dem walfang ist so ne sache, der weltweite grossindustrielle walfang war eine katastrofe und riesenschweinerei auch in bezug auf landschaft verschandeln. an den entferntesten flecken der erde gibt es noch alte oft norwegische walfangstationen mit haufenweise schrott und schiffwracks, schandflecke sondergleichen. bei dem küstennahen walfang der jahrhunderte- gar jahrtausende alte tradition ist, kann und will ich mich nicht opponieren. nur dass alles in einen topf geworfen wird. desshalb habe ich auch keine probleme zum beispiel auf den lofoten mal wal zu essen. hingegen kann ich nicht sagen, dass mich das geschmacklich auch nur ansatzweise begeistert... also leutens, wer hat, nehmt lumb oder leng. einen lumbgullasch würde ich allerdings schon eine zeit lang schmurgeln lassen, das das lumbfleisch weder zerfällt noch trocken wird. vorher kurz scharf anbraten ist auf keinen fall verkehrt!!! ich habe mal einen lumbauflauf gemacht, nach dem garen warm gestellt, einen dorschauflauf gegart, verspeisst, während der lumbauflauf immer noch warm stand um ihn dann auf der der zunge zergehen zu lassen! das geht auch mit seewolf (also kattfisch und für norgeverseuchte steinbeisser...).
@ karsten berlin! ich mach mal was mit lumb auf skjervøy.


----------



## Karstein (12. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

@ chipp: ich bin gespannt wie´n Flitzebogen! Vielleicht gewöhne ich mich ja doch noch an das Lumb-Fleisch! 

Aber das entlässt Dich nicht von der Koch-Verpflichtung mit den Dorschbäckchen und -zungen, da bin ich schon jetzt heißhungrig!


----------



## bernie (12. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

....öhmmmmmmm .. mal 'ne blöde Frage:
Warum steht bei Kabeljau "gesperrter User" ????? ich denk der iss im Krankenhaus....... (Kopfkratz)


----------



## Hummer (12. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

Das Moderatorenteam ist zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass es sich bei trond und kabeljau um gefakte accounts handelt. Wenn dieser Verdacht besteht, bitten wir die Account-Inhaber ihre persönlichen Daten offenzulegen. Da dies in diesem Falle verweigert wurde, haben wir die genannten accounts gesperrt.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## bernie (13. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

Hallo Hummer,
danke für die Info.

Ich hab nur ein kleines Problem  
Ich kann nicht so ganz glauben, daß die Beiden einen/Ihren Account "gefaket" haben sollen, da ich beide für sehr glaubwürdig, nett und hilfsbereit halte!

Könnte es sich da nicht eher um ein technisches Problem handeln ???

Irgendwie finde ich es sehr komisch/bedenklich, daß wir (das AB) hier 2 sehr kompetente, hilfsbereite Jungs gefunden haben, die aus erster Hand Tip's und Hilfe anbieten/geben und sie erst von einigen Leuten hier "gemobbt" werden (siehe Post's von Trond) und dann auch noch vom Board "verbannt" werden...........

Ich bin einer, der laaaaaaaange die Füsse still hält, aber in diesem speziellem Fall kann und will ich nicht einfach zur Tagesordnung übergehen.

Gibt es denn noch andere Member, die "gebannt" worden sind......... wenn ja, kommen die auch aus Norge????
Könnte ja sein, das es irgendwas "technisches" ist, das Euch (den Mod's) vorgaukelt, daß da "gefaket" wird......

Ich versteh auch nicht so ganz, welche Daten - ausser denen, die man eh angibt, wenn man sich hier im AB anmeldet - man ZUSÄTZLICH angeben solllte..........

Ich muss ehrlich sagen: Ich habe bei dieser Sache ein ganz komisches "Bauchgefühl"

SO, das war's erst mal.............


----------



## Franky (13. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

@ Bernie:

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link auf die Sprünge...
http://home.broadpark.no/~tkarlsen/hvalbiff_lokkompott.htm


----------



## Pete (13. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*



> Ich bin einer, der laaaaaaaange die Füsse still hält, aber in diesem speziellem Fall kann und will ich nicht einfach zur Tagesordnung übergehen.




tja, bernie, was glaubts du, wie lange wir als moderatoren in dem punkt schon die füße stillhalten...
eins kann ich dir vorab versichern: bevor hier jemand aus solchen gründen gesperrt wird, müssen entsprechende beweise vorliegen...und das hat nun einmal seine zeit gebraucht, diese zusammenzupuzzeln...


----------



## Reisender (13. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*



			
				Franky schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bernie:
> 
> Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link auf die Sprünge...
> http://home.broadpark.no/~tkarlsen/hvalbiff_lokkompott.htm


 


Wie soll ich das verstehen ??? ich habe immer kontakt zum trond, und ich bin gar
nicht der meinung das es sich um einen und denn selben User handelt....#d


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

@ Reisender

Hast Du zur Zeit Kontakt zu ihm?


----------



## Franky (13. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

Nun Mike... WAS alles dahintersteckt, wird wohl nie ans Licht kommen...

Auf der einen Seite wollen viele Menschen nicht zu viele Daten von sich im Internet preisgeben – wenn man bedenkt wie oft Schindluder mit solchen Daten betrieben wird, ist dies auch verständlich. Auf der anderen Seite erleichtert die problemlose Anmeldung beim Forum vom Anglerboard natürlich Fakern das Spiel, da man bewusst auf die Erhebung persönlicher Daten verzichtet.

Wenn jemand aber bewusst mit falschen Daten und Informationen im Anglerboard unterwegs ist, muss man sich fragen „Warum eigentlich??“. Denn wer zum Anglerboard steht, braucht ja keine bewusst falschen Angaben zu machen, da reicht es ja dann ganz auf Informationen zu verzichten.

Wer aber bewusst falsche Angaben macht, hat mit Sicherheit etwas zu verbergen und nichts Gutes im Sinne.

Und bei so vielen aktiven Mitgliedern, wie es das Anglerboard nun mal hat, bekommen wir immer wieder interessante Informationen. Dabei ist immer wieder auch vieles an Gerüchten und Falschinformationen, teilweise wird auch versucht andere zu diskriminieren – erstaunlich für was manche Leute alles Zeit haben.

Das ist aber auch der Grund, warum wir selbst bei vielen vorhandenen Indizien im Normalfall nicht vorschnell handeln, sondern versuchen die entsprechenden Informationen und Daten abzuprüfen. Wenn sich dann aber solche Infos als wahr erweisen, dazu noch viele weitere Indizien kommen, wobei vielleicht nicht jedes Indiz alleine beweiskräftig wäre, aber im Zusammenhang ein beweiskräftiges Bild entsteht, dann handeln wir auch konsequent. 

Aus der oben genannten Vorgehensweise und den nachfolgend aufgeführten Gründen wurden deswegen die Mitglieder Kabeljau und Trond gesperrt. 

Indizien und Beweise
Zu den hier aufgeführten Beweisen und Indizien muss man sagen, dass nicht alles restlos geklärt werden konnte. Auf Grund der Faktenlage sehen wir uns aber im Interesse unserer Mitglieder gezwungen, so zu handeln. Sollten sich einzelne Indizien als nicht stichhaltig herausstellen, bleibt trotzdem die allgemeine Faktenlage und Bewertung für uns klar:

Trond und Kabeljau sind unseres Erachtens nach Faker und werden daher gesperrt.

Auf Grund vieler einzelner Vorfälle und Indizien hatten wir diesen Verdacht schon lange, nur konnte man bisher nichts beweisen. Dies hat sich nun glücklicherweise geändert. Denn Kabeljau (wer immer sich dahinter verbergen mag) hat einen wirklichen „Schnitzer“ begangen. Er hat nämlich Bilder für sein Avatar verwendet und auch bei Postings im Board, die definitiv nicht ihn zeigen, obwohl er das behauptet, und an denen er nachweislich auch keine Rechte besitzt. 

Wie wir das bemerkt haben?? 
Weil jemand in einem norwegischen Anglerforum (www.fiskersiden.no) die gleichen Bilder gefunden hat (von denen Kabeljau im Anglerboard behauptet, darauf sei er zu sehen) und uns darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat. Da die Bilder mit einem entsprechenden Copyright – Vermerk versehen waren, haben wir uns selbstverständlich mit dem norwegischen Rechteinhaber in Verbindung gesetzt. Dieser hat klar gemacht, dass Kabeljau ein Faker ist, die Rechte an den Bildern nicht Kabeljau gehören, sondern ihm, und deswegen um die Löschung der Bilder gebeten. 
Immerhin hat Kabeljau hier im Anglerboard behauptet, den auf den Bild abgebildeten Pollack in Südnorwegen selber gefangen zu haben. Die Mail des norwegischen Anglers, der den Fisch wirklich gefangen hat und die Rechte an dem Bild hat, zeigen ja deutlich, dass Kabeljau hier eindeutig gelogen hat.

Daraufhin haben wir Kabeljau gesperrt und das Bild aus seinem Avatar gelöscht, ohne ihn zu informieren, einfach um die weiteren Reaktionen abzuwarten.. 

Das Interessante dabei: 
Trond war seit dem 26.02. nicht mehr im Forum, dafür ab diesem Datum jeden Tag Kabeljau, und zwar nachts zwischen 1 und 2 Uhr, obwohl er ja angeblich im Krankenhaus gelegen hat. Die Reaktionen kamen natürlich prompt in Emailform sofort am Tag nach der Sperrung von Kabeljau. Als erstes war Trond dran, der (angebliche) beste Freund von Kabeljau, der per Mail nachfragte was vorgefallen sei, dass wir Kabeljau gesperrt hätten, obwohl er ja schon über eine Woche nicht mehr im Anglerboard war!

Da wir gerne nähere Informationen über die wirklichen Personen gehabt hätten, die hinter den Anglerboardaccounts „Trond“ und „Kabeljau“ stecken und da immer noch die Möglichkeit bestanden hätte, dass alles irgendwie ganz anders gewesen sein könnte, haben wir Trond geantwortet, dass Kabeljau auf Grund eventueller rechtlich relevanter Tatbestände gesperrt worden sei. Dass es sich dabei um die Copyrightverletzung handelt haben wir bewusst nicht geschrieben. 

Und nun wurde es wirklich lustig und interessant. 
Denn die nächste Mail kam vom (angeblichen?) Vater von Kabeljau, allerdings über den Emailaccount von Trond, da er angeblich seine Firmenmailadresse nicht für Privates verwenden wollte.

Er wollte natürlich wissen, was da nun genau vorgefallen sei und weshalb Kabeljau gesperrt worden wäre. Da wir ja nun davon ausgingen, dass diese Accounts alles Fakes waren, haben wir mitgeteilt, dass wir diese Informationen natürlich nicht per Email an nicht identifizierbare Personen schicken würden, aber selbstverständlich gerne bereit wären, dies schriftlich, telefonisch oder per Fax zu tun.

Dazu solle der (angebliche) Vater von Kabeljau uns doch bitte einfach seine Adresse oder Telefonnummer mitteilen. Da er meinte, dass sich auch eventuell seine Anwälte damit beschäftigen würden, waren wir selbstverständlich auch bereit, alles an seine Anwälte zu schicken, sofern sie uns eine entsprechende Vollmacht vorlegen würden. 

Wir haben ja darauf gehofft, endlich eine Adresse oder Telefonnummer zu bekommen, dann wäre alles klar gewesen und man hätte gewusst ob es sich tatsächlich diese Leute real gibt. 

Umso interessanter war die nächste Mail, die wir auf unser erneutes „Ansinnen“ hin bekamen, man möge uns Adresse und/oder Telefonnummer/Fax mitteilen oder sich auch über Anwälte mit uns in Verbindung setzen, auch darauf wurde wieder nicht eingegangen. 

Denn obwohl der (angebliche) Vater von Kabeljau zum einen nur über den Mailaccount von Trond mit uns in Kontakt steht (weil er dafür nicht seine Firmenaccount verwenden will), zum anderen sowieso „keine Zeit für so was“ hat, kamen die Antworten auf unsere Mails immer sehr schnell. 

Da muss also entweder Trond die Mails gleich weitergeleitet haben (was dann ja an den privaten/geschäftlichen Account des (angeblichen) Vaters hätte gehen müssen, der dann aber die Antwort interessanterweise wieder über Tronds Account schickte) oder die müssen nebeneinander gesessen haben, oder, was wir inzwischen für am wahrscheinlichsten halten: 
Das war alles nur eine Person!! 

Wieder kam weder eine Adresse noch eine Telefonnummer, sondern nun wurde uns vom (angeblichen) Vater mitgeteilt, gesagt, dass sich die Episode „Anglerboard“ nach einem Gespräch mit seinem Sohn nun erledigt habe. 

Das Thema Kabeljau war ja schon für das Anglerboard erledigt, nachdem feststand dass dieser Account (wer auch immer dahinter stecken mag) rechtswidrig fremde Fotos als seine eigenen ausgegeben hat und diese im Anglerboard verwendet. 

Trond hingegen verbreitete, neben einigen Bildern, auch „Informationen von vor Ort“ an unsere Mitglieder. Informationen, die sich dann als 1:1-Kopie aus dem norwegischen heraus übersetzt als sein Eigentum vergeben wurden (s. http://ww w. jakt-fiske-fritid.com...12920&gid=2621).

Das Interessante dabei: 
Wenn Trond und der (angebliche) Vater wirklich existieren würden als reale Personen, hätten sie ja bemerken müssen, dass die im Anglerboard veröffentlichten Fotos nicht den Sohn/Freund Michael (alias Kabeljau) darstellen, sondern dass das jemand ganz anders war.

Immerhin hatten sowohl Trond wie auch Kabeljau recht fleißig im Anglerboard gepostet, so dass dies zumindest Trond hätte auffallen müssen. Und der hätte dann, sofern er als reale Person existieren würde, ja auch den Vater darauf hinweisen müssen/können.

Dass Trond keinen Anstoss daran nahm, dass Kabeljau mit Bildern im Anglerboard unterwegs war, die weder ihn darstellten noch an denen er die Rechte hat, zeigt aber deutlich, dass Trond ebenso ein Fakeaccount wie Kabeljau auch ist.

Weitere interessante Details:
Gibt man bei Google die angeblichen realen Namen der Accounts ein, bekommt man zwar Treffer, allerdings nur auf 4 Seiten (oder Seiten die auf diese 4 Seiten verweisen):
Norwegenangelforum.de
Mir-co.net (Die Seite eines Moderators vom Norwegenangelforum, die er auf seiner eigenen Seite untergebracht hat)
h-tietze.de (dies ist die Seite des Moderators auf der oben genannte mir-co.net zu finden ist)
Anglerboard.de (wo natürlich die Beiträge der Accounts Kabeljau und Trond zu finden sind. 

Wir haben natürlich versucht herauszufinden, ob diese Personen wirklich existieren. Die einzige Person dieses Nachnamens, den wir konkret nachweisen konnten, wurde vom Telekom – Auslandsinfodienst in Nordnorwegen gefunden: eine Frau die auch nur eine Handynummer angegeben hat. 
Was ja heißt, dass entweder der angegebene Name oder die angegebenen Fakten nicht stimmen können.

Ein ebenfalls interessantes Detail:
Da ja mit Elchferien eine ganze Boardietruppe nach Avik gefahren ist, was nur ein paar Kilometer vom angeblichen Wohnort von Kabeljau und Trond entfernt ist, haben damals Mods vom Anglerboard (noch im guten Glauben) vorgeschlagen, dass Trond sie doch besuchen solle, sie (die Anglerboardmods) würden auch alle Kosten übernehmen. Da brach dann auf einmal aber der Kontakt, der vorher per Mail und PN bestand, ab – Das Treffen kam nie zu Stande.

Diese ganzen Fakten, namentlich die klar widerrechtlich benutzen Fotos die eindeutig nicht Kabeljau zeigen, sowie die ganzen aufgeführten Indizien und vor allem dass sich keine der genannten Personen auf einen Telefonanruf und/oder den Kontakt per Brief über eine real existierende und nachprüfbare Adresse einlassen will oder sich gar zu einem (von Anglerboardmods bezahlten!!)Treffen einladen lassen will, lassen für uns nur den Schluss zu, das diese ganze Geschichte gefaked wurde, von wem und warum auch immer.

Sollten wir uns trotz dieser ganzen klaren Fakten und Indizien in einem Irrtum befinden, würden wir uns zum einen natürlich entschuldigen – Zum anderen aber auch klar folgende Fragen stellen:
• Warum wurde nicht einfach einem Treffen zugestimmt (dann hätte es nie Spekulationen um die Realität geben können)??
• Warum wurde nie eine nachprüfbare Telefonnummer und/oder Adresse mitgeteilt, sondern immer mit verschiedenen Ausflüchten und/oder Kontaktabbruch reagiert????
• Warum hat unseres Wissens und nach Nachfragen bei verschiedenen Membern vom Anglerboard (die auch per Mail/PN mit den angeblichen Trond und Kabeljau in Kontakt standen) nie jemand anders als mit PN/Mail mit den Jungs Kontakt gehabt?? 


Denn wenn diese Personen real existieren würden, wäre es für sie ein Einfaches gewesen, dies auch zu beweisen. Sollten sie daher wider Erwarten trotzdem real existieren, müssen sie sich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum sie das nicht einfach mit oben genannten Mitteln bewiesen haben. 

Solange aber kein entsprechender Beweis mit entsprechenden Begründungen für all die Fakten und Indizien sowie diese seltsamen Vorgehensweisen der Genannten bei uns auf dem Tisch liegen, müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass diese ganze Geschichte von wem auch immer und warum auch immer gefaked worden ist und keine der genannten Personen scheinbar real existiert.

Dies waren die Gründe für die Sperrung von Trond und Kabeljau.

Wir entschuldigen uns hiermit auch bei unseren Mitgliedern, dass wir nicht schneller in der Lage waren, dies alles so zu ermitteln, aber manchmal dauert es eben länger, bis die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt.


----------



## Franky (13. März 2005)

*AW: Hvalbiff med løkkompott*

Ich möchte dieses Thema hier gerne schließen. Da ein paar mehr Fragen kamen, ist nun der Text - mit einer Erweiterung - im News-Forum...


----------

